# Belt Diagram



## chiefwahoo (Feb 27, 2010)

I need a diagram of the serpentine belt routing. I lost the tensioner pulley and got it replaced, but not sure if the belt is routed the correct way. I haven't been able to locate a diagram of the belt. Any ideas??


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Which motor?


----------

